# MINNESOTA BALLOTS: LAND OF TEN THOUSAND FAKES



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

http://www.anncoulter.com/

It looks like our friend Ann doesn't trust Al Franken. Does cheating in an election bother liberals?

Sara Palin isn't any good, but a guy that writes "Planet of The Enormous Hooters" qualifies for the senate. :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

It could be true.....but I wouldn't believe anything Ann Coulter said even if she said it was a blizzard outside.....I'd want to go to the window and check for myself.

Coulter is about as far right as they come.....another "Fair and Balanced" Fox news personality.Like Hannity,O'Reilly,Kondrake,Krouthammer,Barnes :eyeroll:

She can't even make a left hand turn with her car.....has to go around the block in order to go left. uke:


----------



## willythekid (Jan 21, 2008)

Does cheating in an election bother liberals?

It bothers me but I don't think it ever bothered Bush, but you'd have to ask him yourself.... you wouldn't have been able to had he not survived the shoe attack.


----------



## JustAnotherDog (Oct 16, 2005)

> She can't even make a left hand turn with her car.....has to go around the block in order to go left.


That makes her as qualified for office as Franken.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> It bothers me but I don't think it ever bothered Bush


I knew we would hear that bs again. That has been settled and only the radical left keeps bringing it up. The liberals supreme court worshiping left can't get over Florida even when the supreme court decided Bush did indeed win. 
If we want to see dishonesty in elections you have to look left. However, they don't appear to think dead people voting in Chicago back in the 1960's was any big deal. Bush wins fair and they want to say he cheated. They lost in Florida fair and square. Get over it.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

JustAnotherDog said:


> > She can't even make a left hand turn with her car.....has to go around the block in order to go left.
> 
> 
> That makes her as qualified for office as Franken.


Or Arnie Schrawtsenegger????(sp)

Or maybe Ronald Reagan???

Or Sonny Bono????

Or Fred Thompson????

All unqualified show biz people and conservative Republicans who held political office.How are any of them any different than Franken other than he is a Democrat and they are Republicans.Or does the door only swing your way??


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

KEN W said:


> JustAnotherDog said:
> 
> 
> > > She can't even make a left hand turn with her car.....has to go around the block in order to go left.
> ...


It bothers me somewhat in that I guess I expect more from midwesterners. I mean, I would expect crap like Ahnold and Sonny from California.


----------



## JustAnotherDog (Oct 16, 2005)

> Or Arnie Schrawtsenegger????(sp)
> 
> Or maybe Ronald Reagan???
> 
> ...


We were talking Ann Coulter & Al Franken and now you expect me to match your bozo list, only from those on the left??


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

JustAnotherDog said:


> > Or Arnie Schrawtsenegger????(sp)
> >
> > Or maybe Ronald Reagan???
> >
> ...


Just as I thought.....your door only swings one way.Who cares where they are from......the point is.....those Republican conservatives had no more experience than Franken has in Politics when they were elected.

Typical one-sided far right "I'm always right and anything else is wrong."What else should I expect??? :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ken, out of your list I would agree with most, not Reagan. I think he was governor first wasn't he, or is my memory failing me ------again. The main point is Franken is trying to steal the election, Bush did not.

The other point was comparing the liberal hypocrisy of Palin, also a governor, was no good, but a Franken is? What did he do besides write "Planet of The Enormous Hooters" ? No hypocrisy here Ken, I don't think Franken is qualified to represent anyone but perhaps porn stars. A person could have very little experience and be qualified. However, listening to Franken he is witty, but in a crud, obscene, undignified manner. I know you wouldn't like that Ken, but I see many liberals who would vote for him because of that. I also think that's why they hate Palin. Remember how frightened some people were because she is religious?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yes I know Reagan was a gov. first.But just like Franken he had no experience before that.Everyone has to be elected the first time with no experience.So Franken is still no different than any I mentioned above.

Whether he or any of them are qualified is a personal choice.I didn't think Arnie or Fred Thompson were qualified either.Just an opinion.Same with Anyone elses opinion about Franken.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Ken you might want to look into Fred Thompson's history before making such uneducated statements.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fred_Thompson



> Thompson was admitted to the State Bar of Tennessee in 1967. At that time he shortened his first name from Freddie to Fred.[13] He worked as an assistant U.S. attorney from 1969 to 1972,[14] successfully prosecuting bank robberies and other cases.[11] Thompson was the campaign manager for Republican U.S. Senator Howard Baker's reelection campaign in 1972 and was minority counsel to the Senate Watergate Committee in its investigation of the Watergate scandal (1973-1974).
> 
> In the 1980s Thompson worked as an attorney, with law offices in Nashville and Washington, DC,[15] handling personal injury claims and defending people accused of white collar crimes.[16] He also accepted appointments as Special Counsel to the Senate Foreign Relations Committee (1980-1981), Special Counsel to the Senate Intelligence Committee (1982), and Member of the Appellate Court Nominating Commission for the State of Tennessee (1985-1987).[11][12]
> 
> His clients included the German mining group and Japan's Toyota Motors Corporation.[17] Thompson has served on various corporate boards. He also did legal work and served on the board of directors for engineering firm Stone & Webster.[18]


Why is it that Liberals don't mind making uninformed and incorrect statements time after time?
:huh:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Yeah but Franken is a failed comedian and a failed talkshow host, he should make a great rep for Minnesota with those credentials. :eyeroll:

Kens right to some extent though the republicans really run some losers also, McCain comes to mind. Swarzenegger is a embarrassment he should run as a democrat, so should George Bush lately.

Reagan is different because he was a lifelong ideologue fighting the commies in Hollywood and he had a clear idea of what they were about.

Can anyone really believe we have come to the point in this country that people like Al Franken are even considered a viable prospect he is a disgusting individual no matter what party he would support.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Also, simply because someone is labeled republican doesn't make them conservative. I think Schrawtsenegger is liberal and so was Bono. I don't think liberal republicans are any better than liberal democrats. Half the current republican politicians in Washington today are liberal. Look at their voting record. Some of them vote for anti firearms laws. Some of them love the United Nations.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Not having political experience does not bother me, regardless of what party they are from. Intelligence, and a bit of integrity would be nice.

Franken however, has no integrity and is an unmitigated ***.

huntin1


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Whether one is qualified or not is still an opinion.Mine is different than most on here.Not all the time just some of the time.It doesn't make one right or wrong......just different.

As for Franken being a "failed " comedian.....again that's only your opinion,not a fact.A lot of people liked him."Remember Bedtime for Bonzo?"I would say that movie made Reagan a failed comedian and actor.Had nothing to do with whether he was a good governor or president did it?Same for Franken.

"Why is it that Liberals don't mind making uninformed and incorrect statements time after time?".Again another opinion.......but you have the right to express it.Why can't someone have a different opinion.....aren't you as uniformed and incorrect as anyone else.....or are you infallable?I think not.

"Franken however, has no integrity and is an unmitigated a$$."I would say over 2,000,000 people in Minn disagree with you.Doesn't make you right.....just different.

At least I have an open mind not like most on here. :eyeroll:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

As a resident of the land of 10,000 lakes.....Frankin is not a good choice. But this was an election of who is the worse of two evils.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I agree with Chuck. I don't think that 2,000,000 voters "liked" Franken.

We don't need to have to answer for the next 20 years why we put another Jesse Ventura in office.

Just like Ventura, Franken lacks any integrety whatsoever. I am really hoping that he doesn't get in.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

KEN W said:


> I would say over 2,000,000 people in Minn disagree with you. Doesn't make you right.....just different.
> 
> At least I have an open mind not like most on here. :eyeroll:


Doesn't make them right either, now does it?

Your mind is open to only liberal ideas so no Ken you don't have an open mind.

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Whether one is qualified or not is still an opinion.Mine is different than most on here.Not all the time just some of the time.It doesn't make one right or wrong......just different.


That is like having two sons and one turns out to be a Lutheran pastor and the other a serial killer. Does that make one wrong, or just different, and more important which one?  I thought I better ask the second part of that question because some on here thought Palin was worthless based on her religion. I think we are looking at right and wrong. If I didn't think so I wouldn't care.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

This is great. There were liberals on here foaming at the mouth over Palin. They kept saying she had no experience, yet was a Mayor and Governor before getting into the Federal level. But now it's a difference of "opinion". :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> At least I have an open mind not like most on here.


Now that is the funniest one yet on NODAK :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

huntin1 said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> > I would say over 2,000,000 people in Minn disagree with you. Doesn't make you right.....just different.
> ...


And I say I do and you don't.Everyone who doesn't agree with you is wrong.Now that's another opinion,just like yours is.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

KEN W said:


> huntin1 said:
> 
> 
> > KEN W said:
> ...


Not everyone, just you, at least in this case. You know what they say about opinions..........

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> At least I have an open mind not like most on here.


That's another one of my favorite liberal phrases that I love to pick apart. Normally it's what I get when reason can't defeat me so it's equivalent to calling me neanderthal. 

Well Ken since you can't change my mind and you have an open mind perhaps you wouldn't mind compromising your principles? No? Me either. What's more honorable a person who holds to their principles, or one with an open mind who compromises them?

You see this is a phrase much like the one where liberals claim to be more caring. Then we look at congressional tax reporting and it turns out they give approximately one half as much to charity as conservatives. No guess on my part this is actual data from congressional tax reports.

What does an open mind mean really? Well to me it's a lack of principles. You might not want to brag about an open mind. An open mind has less restrictions to abhorrent behavior. It has less resistance to gun confiscation. It has less resistance and more readily accepts anything. It doesn't differentiate between good and bad, right and wrong, etc.

Ken, I am not aiming this at you. From speaking with you on here I know you better. I think if you give it more thought you will agree that it's not that either of us have an open or a closed mind, but opinions based on life experiences. The above is my experiences with open minds. I know people with open minds and they are not people I admire.

The phrase open minded is just someone (liberal or conservative) getting on their high horse so they can feel better looking down on others. It's sort of a give away to an attitude of superiority. Liberal condescension raising it's ugly head.

Please reconsider Ken, I don't see you as a person with an open mind. Your liberal, not extremely so, but liberal and I may get frustrated trying to convince you of some things and fail. I don't fail because your closed minded I fail because something in life tells you your right. There is nothing wrong with thinking your right Ken.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

FRom the hill

Campaign

Coleman asks Supreme Court to step into recount 
By Michael O'Brien

Sen. Norm Coleman's (R) campaign on Monday asked the Minnesota Supreme Court to stay a decision by the Board of Canvassers that could significantly sway the razor-thin margin in the state's Senate race.

The Franken campaign argued that the move would disenfranchise voters.

The board recommended that Minnesota's 87 counties open and count absentee ballots that were disqualified for no stated, legal reason. The Coleman campaign announced that it asked the state's highest court to put a halt to that count until the court had a chance to lay out uniform standards for counting the ballots, estimated to number more than 1,000.

"The Supreme Court ought to direct the local officials to step back, take a breath and allow the court to set a uniform standard," Coleman campaign attorney Fritz Knaak said on a conference call.

Knaak told reporters that he expected the court to act quickly in deciding whether or not to reconsider the standards by which disqualified absentee ballots will be counted in Coleman's still-contested Senate race against Democrat Al Franken. The seven-member Supreme Court has five Republican-appointed justices, one Independent justice, and another who was elected to the court without party identification.

Franken campaign officials blasted the suit, accusing Coleman of trying to block the counting of lawful votes.

"The Coleman campaign went to the state's highest court to stop the counting and overrule a unanimous decision by the canvassing board," Franken campaign attorney Marc Elias fired back in a conference call. Elias said that a clear legal standard for counting the votes already existed in the Minnesota election code.

"Norm Coleman didn't get his way on Friday, so he's suing to stop the counting of lawful ballots and disenfranchise voters who did nothing wrong," Franken spokesman Andy Barr said. "That may be characteristic of his approach to this entire process, but it's entirely un-Minnesotan."

Coleman maintains a 194-vote lead over Franken in the official tally after a hand recount of the ballots, but that figure does not take into account the several thousand ballots challenged by both campaigns over the course of the recount. Each campaign has withdrawn a majority of its challenges, with Franken's campaign expecting to lodge fewer than 500, and Coleman pledging to submit "south of 1,000" to the state's Board of Canvassers for review this week.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> The board recommended that Minnesota's 87 counties open and count absentee ballots that were disqualified for no stated, legal reason.


I would guess they were eliminated for legitimate reasons, but I doubt anyone wrote a legal reason for every disqualified absentee ballot.

I know why Franken wants them counted. Most of the people in Florida that were not smart enough to know how to vote voted for Al Gore. If they count votes from people in Minnesota to stupid to understand how to vote it will likewise be in Franken's favor.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Plainsman,

If you count all the votes by Minnesotans who are too stupid to know how to vote........THAT WOULD BE AN AWFUL LOT OF VOTES.... :beer: :beer: :beer:

Ref
Lifelong Minnesotan voter


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

http://www.startribune.com/video/?ls1=1 ... :_Yyc:aUUs

I've been watching this unfold and all I can say is Coleman is screwed


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ref......we use the rock and bucket method in my town....you put a rock in the bucket with the picture of your canidate on it....... Another one uses the lay your head down on a desk and raise your hand method......

Just a little humor for this subject. :beer:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

g/o said:


> http://www.startribune.com/video/?ls1=1&elr=KArksLckD8EQDUoaEyqyP4OW3ckUiD3aPc:_Yyc:aUUs
> 
> I've been watching this unfold and all I can say is Coleman is screwed


Is that painful to watch or what?? Just how hard is it to tell who someone wanted their vote to be for?


----------

